# Edge: Boots in HD, but will not allow HD resolutions to display (480p only)



## TiVo-Barker (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a TiVo Edge that had been functioning fine. All of a sudden it will only display 480p. It boots in 1080p (I can see it on the TV resolution and also the text is definitely HD). But then when it goes to the first screen after the "Starting Up" it goes to 480p. When I go to the resolution menu, it is set on Auto (480p). If I try to check the other boxes and turn off Auto, the screen goes blank and won't display the normal confirmation dialog box, and then reverts to 480p. I have rebooted the TiVo Edge, the switch, the receiver, TV; plugged and unplugged the HDMI cables; swapped HDMI cables; used other sources with the same HDMI setup (they work fine), etc. (This has all worked fine for months, by the way.)

I'm pulling my hair out a bit. Why does it boot to HD (which clearly means the switch/HDMI connection works) but then not allow HD resolutions when the menus load?? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Check the video resolution menu:








On a Roamio the first power up displays are 480p.


----------



## TiVo-Barker (Jan 10, 2003)

Ha. Well. I figured it out. If I leave it on Auto it doesn't work. If I check all the boxes that the TV supports it doesn't work. But, if I uncheck the two 4K boxes it works. I then can go back and check the 4K boxes and that works too. So for some reason it just won't work if on Auto or if the 4K boxes are checked (even though it works fine at 4K once you uncheck and then check). No idea. It works now. I guess I had to get to the point where I had become desperate enough to post here.


----------

